# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Luis Piedrahita, cuatro monedas y  Nata

## eusonpablo

otro gran juego con monedas

----------


## 15tahures

Monedas con Nata. Cómo dijo una vez el mago Kiko, si hay un final hay película.
Qué maja es Jeniffer Aniston.
YouTube - monedas con nata

----------


## MrTrucado

Como siempre Luís no deja de sorprenderme.
Aunque la ultima aparición no le ha salido muy limpia, je,je,je

----------


## ismagraba

exagerado!! muchas gracias por ponerlo, me lo habia perdido  :Wink1:

----------


## llauix

Me gusta todo lo que hace Luis Piedrahita...

----------


## MagDani

Creo que se te adelantaron por 10 minutos.
Hilo repetido:

Un saludo

Nota de Ravenous: He juntado los dos temas en uno para que no andemos de un lado para otro.

----------


## MagDani

Esta muy bien, me ha gustado mucho, además supongo que las de la aparición (las 4 del final)  si que serán 100 % examinables.

----------


## Dieani

Buenas

Joder que guapo una pasada como siempre Piedrahita!!

Felicidades!!

----------


## Sergio R.

Como siempre genial. Super directo y muy visual.
Enhorabuena!!

----------


## Lukan

Lo que pasa siempre en el hormiguero o casi siempre que se ve magia por la tele es que con el cambio de plano te pierdes muchos movimientos, ah! y hay planos muy cabritos...no sé si me explico. Pero aún así un juego estupendo, lo mejor el final.

Saludos!

----------


## 15tahures

La aparición final es muy sencilla. No es por corte ni un efecto digital como alguno ha sospechado, en directo no se pueden hacer esas cosas y mucho menos con estrellas de Hollywood. El método está cubierto con una misdirection que lo hace insospechable para el público. Las monedas se pueden analizar y chupar, que es lo que apetece.

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias 15tahures, por compartir algo más que los videos. Se agradece muchísimo.

 A mi me sorprende que Luis, semana tras semana, presente juegos nuevos y no se agote...

----------


## luis_bcn

muy bueno!! el final buffffffffffffff

----------


## luis_bcn

> La aparición final es muy sencilla. No es por corte ni un efecto digital como alguno ha sospechado, en directo no se pueden hacer esas cosas y mucho menos con estrellas de Hollywood. El método está cubierto con una misdirection que lo hace insospechable para el público. Las monedas se pueden analizar y chupar, que es lo que apetece.


a mi no se me a pasado eso por la cabeza ( cortes de camara o efectos )  ,puedo tener ideas ,pero a sido sensacional , chapo

----------


## danielo

yo no me lo esperaba para nada y me dejo de blanco!!!y la verdad que no se me habia pasado por la cabeza lo de los cortes de camara.un 10 para ese final!!!

----------


## Mag Marches

brutal ese final!

----------


## Pulgas

Me ha encantado la primera parte. ¡Cuánto tiempo sin ver un "matrix" original.

----------


## Tovaric

muchas gracias por el video, es brutal.

----------


## Mag Marches

de verdad que e visto este video 10000 veces, y aun se me acelera el corazon y se me pone la piel de gallina con este final, alucinante!

----------


## Dim

La cara de Jennifer es,como diciendo:creo que vi algo debaj...,bueno a lo mejor por el lad...,a ver otra vez por debajo...
Luego el truco lo que no me gusta mucho es la última desaparición per más bien el hecho de que pablito se meta en medio de los dos grandes actores.
PD:¿Soy yo o en Vídeos de Magia cada 2/3 temas llevan la palabra Piedrahita por algún lado?

----------

